# Brand new Heated seat pad problem



## boylej292 (Dec 4, 2021)

Just bought a new Heated seat pad because my old ones tested open circuit so I test my new one and it tests open is it bad??
also absolutely nothing happens when you hit the button (passenger or driver seat) I did however find that I was getting power to the module on two wires but nothing coming out. If anyone has any info on this system wiring diagrams or anything would be much appreciated.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Well, I my first question is...Have you checked out the power supply? Are you getting 12-14VDC? Have you checked the continuity to ground?

If you are testing just the heating element resistance, yes, an open circuit is bad. I haven't actually tested a seat heater, but I did the math and about 5 ohms is reasonably expected. But are you testing across a switch or relay? Because if you are "pushing a button" that implies a relay.


boylej292 said:


> I was getting power to the module on two wires


What do you mean by that? Because if you are getting voltage (like 12-ish VDC) that is your problem, you need a ground too.

I can help you figure this out, but you need to be straight to me about if you really know how DC circuits work.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

boylej292 said:


> Just bought a new Heated seat pad because my old ones tested open circuit so I test my new one and it tests open is it bad??
> also absolutely nothing happens when you hit the button (passenger or driver seat) I did however find that I was getting power to the module on two wires but nothing coming out. If anyone has any info on this system wiring diagrams or anything would be much appreciated.


Welcome Aboard!

Does this pad plug into the cigarette lighter /power socket? If so check the fuse in the plug and if that is ok then test the fuse for the outlet in the panel near the steering wheel. (FYI this type usually ends up as a fire hazard)

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## boylej292 (Dec 4, 2021)

Yes I am confident I understand how DC power works. I stuck the leads of my multimeter into all 4 prongs of this band new stock seat heater no continuity through them. this is on a 2018 Chevy Cruze LT.. not an after market one that plugs into outlet. Its just hard to believe I bought a brand new seat heater and it's broken as well as both of mine..so which is why I'm also looking for other reasons they wouldn't be getting power. But if anyone has knowledge on these 4 prong seat heaters it would be much appreciated.

If I had a wiring diagram it would make this a lot easier 🤣 just need help with testing my HVAC switch, the seat heater module, and the heaters themselves they are just different from everything I've seen online.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

boylej292 said:


> Yes I am confident I understand how DC power works. I stuck the leads of my multimeter into all 4 prongs of this band new stock seat heater no continuity through them. this is on a 2018 Chevy Cruze LT.. not an after market one that plugs into outlet. Its just hard to believe I bought a brand new seat heater and it's broken as well as both of mine..so which is why I'm also looking for other reasons they wouldn't be getting power. But if anyone has knowledge on these 4 prong seat heaters it would be much appreciated.
> 
> If I had a wiring diagram it would make this a lot easier 🤣 just need help with testing my HVAC switch, the seat heater module, and the heaters themselves they are just different from everything I've seen online.


On the Gen I's the heated seats are PWM controlled. This may also be true for the Gen II's. 





__





Heated Seats for 2018 Chevrolet Cruze | GM Wholesale Direct







www.gmwholesaledirect.com





This is for the Gen I Korean made, but it may shed some light:




__





Chevrolet Cruze Repair Manual: Seat Heating and Cooling - Seats







www.ccruze.com


----------



## boylej292 (Dec 4, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> On the Gen I's the heated seats are PWM controlled. This may also be true for the Gen II's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you bro 
I actually found I wasn't probing the pad connector far enough in so they actually do have good continuity. But no power. Thanks for the diagram of the gen 1 I think it should help at least understanding the system. Thanks a bunch gonna continue testing things.


----------

